# My Latest Addition



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Here she is, my pink monster 010207 - 1013 - 0815

that is thursday at 10:13 weighing 8Ibs 15oz


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Congratulations, hope Mother & Daughter are both doing fine.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Congratulations, hope Mother & Daughter are both doing fine.


They are thank you, I had to get the watch in there somehow


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations, hope Mother & Daughter are both doing fine.
> ...


Pleased for you.










& now you have a perfectly good _reason _to buy another watch to celebrate.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Congratulations to you all-you, your good lady & the watch


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Great news


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Congrats Andy. She looks gorgeous.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Top work dude!! I'm guessing that at the moment she has as much hair as you


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhhhh beautiful









Many congratulations to you all


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Andy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Congratulations Andy,


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Great looking watch









.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

Baby's not bad either 

Congratulations Andy

Mike


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Congratulations to you both.........but that watch will need resizing!









Best regards David


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Many thanks to you all for your best wishes, I have to admit she is gorgeous; takes after her father (No not the postie who died on the doorstep,







), but me









No Hippo she has more hair than me.

Rebecca is doing great now she has had some sleep, thank you.

Best regards

Andy, Rebecca and Alyssia Rose


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

May she have a healthy, happy, comfortable, safe & long life


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> May she have a healthy, happy, comfortable, safe & long life


Thanks Mac, I have passed on your good wishes.

Andy


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

מזל טוב‎ ; you're a fortunate man.

What will her first watch be...?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Congrats' mate, well done!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

chris l said:


> מזל טוב‎ ; you're a fortunate man.
> 
> What will her first watch be...?


A nice Men's RLT special something or other


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Congrats! More baby time = Less Watch time!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

> A nice Men's RLT special something or other


Which you could, possibly, look after for her until she's old enough to wear it?

She's a woman. You'll never get away with it. They're born with the skill.....


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations, Andy. Glad to hear all are well.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey, great news! Enjoy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What a lovely name! Did you pick it for any special reason?









But of course it means that whatever you choose for a first watch will need to be in "Rose Gold"?


----------

